

RIM board member scoffs at critics (Feb 2012 article) - bishnu
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/careers/careers-leadership/the-lunch/roger-martin-defying-rims-critics/article2334739/page1/

======
mtgx
This arrogant attitude may be one of the reasons why the press seems happy
when RIM is failing, especially since the critics have been mostly right about
RIM since the beginning.

